# Justin



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Updated Justin pictures that hopefully someone can critique...I've stacked him at various intervals in the rear to try and play off his angles, and find what works best both for him, and the judge I'm exhibiting to.





































These next two are both nice pictures, AND Austin stacked the dog himself with only vocal guidance


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Austin did an excellent job. He should be taking him into Jr. handling classes.

How old is Justin? He has a very well developed chest which makes me think he is quite mature and of course the grey. Masculine male that overall I really like. High withers going into a very good topline. His croup could be longer, but, looking at the 4th photo down, is well placed. Very good bone, nice strong looking pasterns, though I would like to see tighter feet. Excellent angulation front and rear. This dog has a really nice shoulder. I would like to see a stronger under jaw.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Jackie. I like the first picture. Nice looking male. In my uneducated opinion he just looks more balanced in the first shot.

Val


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Lisa, I agree with just about everything you said...the only thing I disagree on is the feet xD I've always thought he had fantastic feet (however, if you show me what you think a proper foot is I'd probably be inclined to agree with you).

Austin is actually very interested in showing dogs, and I'm going to see if he'd like to travel with me some this summer and show with me 

Justin just turned 7, so I'm trying to finish a veteran. We're currently cursing majors.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Jackie, his back feet are nice. Front feet the toes are a little long. I will loot around and see if I can find some nice pictures of really nice feet.

Val


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Here's another picture that shows his feet well, and why I think they're so nice (especially compared to Strauss and Rangerdog)










I will admit, I seem to end up with the Shepherds that have long toes


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not an expert, so all I can say is I really like him even though he is not my type!! But his coloring is very similar to Kenya so maybe I'm biased...

I hate Kenya's front feet so his look good to me!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Well I am a sucker for good feet. That is one of the first things I look at.

Not an adult but check this thread. Look at those what I call compact feet.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=855108

Jackie, he isn't as bad as I thought, the big test is to do what you did ant put them on a solid surface.

Val


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah  He does have slightly longer toes (all of my boys do x.x), but the foot is still tight...especially compared to some of the dogs I've seen and shown x.x

I think his feet are about equal with that bitch's, with hers being a bit tighter due to proper shorter toes.

I try and stack my dogs on solid surfaces often. And perhaps it seems to me that Justin has fantastic feet because my other two...don't xD I am also big on feet


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is gorgeous!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Hee ^_^ Thanks. I love my sable moose! Even though he isn't really mine, just a client dog









I get attached to my client dogs....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you keep them with you all the time or just pick them up for shows?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Since I live at home and mum doesn't entirely support my showing, I try and keep my clients local. They all stay at home with their families (which of course, the families appreciate), so I either pick them up, or have them dropped of at my house on show morning, we load up, and go.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Is that how most do it or do a lot of dogs live with the handlers until finished? I got Nikon's handlers for German conformation but I guess he stays with me, since I will have to go to every show to double and do the off lead heeling and protection test later on. We're also going to do UKC but can't hire a handler even if I wanted to.

My mom thinks I'm crazy too but I think she's secretly jealous. I have something really important to me besides just doing work and chores every day.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Depends on the handler and situation really. If you were loser, I would have handled for you 

Some dogs go live with the handler, others are dropped off, still others are picked up ringside the day of the show


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you handle in the German ring? Most of the shows we are doing will be in northern Ill, at least the first three next spring, but that's probably still quite far from Green Bay.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I've never done it, but do know how to work and handle German dogs. Since I bought mah new dawg hawlin' vahn (for $2500 LESS than they were asking xD) my dogs and I will be traveling out of state hunting for majors, so I could do some German shows too.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm, well, I am hopefully going to two shows in May one in Harvard and one in Marengo, ILL and need a handler so I can double, if you happen to be in the area. We're also doing the UScA Sieger show in Chicagoland in April but I'll probably use our current handlers for that, dang politics!


----------

